# Engine identification help needed



## Eric212 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, I have a Nissan engine with what I believe is a broken timing chain. (this is actually an engine in a forklift) I would like to find a service manual for this engine but I want to make sure I get the correct one. How can I identify this engine? should there be something stamped into the block somewhere?

It's a 4 cyl from the early 90's, and says Nissan Z on the valve cover.

Thanks for any insight.

Eric


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's probably a Nissan Nap-Z engine. It was used 79 to 89. Check out this link for more info:

Nissan Z engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Eric212 (Mar 10, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> It's probably a Nissan Nap-Z engine. It was used 79 to 89.


yea, I siad from the early 90's but I could be wrong on that, it may very well be from the late 80's

I think I'd need to find some real specifics on it if I'm going to be ordering parts for it though. 

I found "10 W" stamped on the block and the head, if that helps at all.


----------



## Jenny2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks smj999smj,..good searching.


----------



## twilight_heaven (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey you can get user manual at dealers place. If not found the go for ebay. You easily get it only mention the model number.


----------



## peterbrusil (Aug 31, 2012)

I think you should have to get help from Nissan forklift dealers or any expert technicians. Because of they have a complete knowledge about any kinds of the vehicle's engine. You without a wasting your time you must hire engine specialist.


----------

